# IBS Pain Study



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Pain-focused company launches pilot IBS study. Pain & Central Nervous System Week. Jan 20, 2003 p22.Full Text: COPYRIGHT 2003 NewsRX 2003 JAN 20 - (NewsRx.com & NewsRx.net) -- Pain Therapeutics, Inc., (PTIE), a medical research company, announced the initiation of a pilot clinical study in patients who suffer from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). "This trial uses a proprietary drug to test the idea that IBS patients may be suffering from intestinal neuronal dysfunction," said Remi Barbier, Pain Therapeutics' president and chief executive officer. "The clinical results of this trial may confirm whether this novel idea is correct and could allow us to enter into a drug development program aimed at product approval." The open label study will enroll 50 patients diagnosed with IBS at a large medical center in Israel. The study is being conducted under a United States investigational new drug (IND) application. Safety and efficacy parameters will be assessed over a 4-week treatment period and during a subsequent follow-up period. The company expects to complete patient enrollment for this study in the second quarter of 2003. Pain Therapeutics holds exclusive, worldwide commercial rights in a family of issued patents and patent applications directed to the long-term treatment of IBS patients with proprietary opioid antagonists. Pain Therapeutics is a medical research company specializing in the discovery and development of novel proprietary painkillers. This article was prepared by Pain & Central Nervous System Week editors from staff and other reports.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

wonder if they are doing this here?tom


----------

